# [DUP] config File ohne Kommentare ausgeben

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich ein config File ohne Kommentare ausgegeben?

Hintergrund:

Ich möchte hier meine smb.conf posten. Diese ist jedoch diese Beispiel config mit allen Kommentaren.

Es ist mir zu müßig  :Wink:  alles manuell heraus zu kopieren, da ich niemandem hier die lange config zumuten möchte.

Das muß doch irgendwie mit grep gehen, oder?

Danke schon mal.

G. R.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ohne Kommentare:

grep -v "#" /etc/samba/smb.conf

Ohne Kommentare und nur aktive Optionen:

grep -v "#" /etc/samba/smb.conf | grep -v ";" 

"grep -v Hallo" macht genau das Gegenteil von "grep Hallo"

Sebastian

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ohne Kommentare:
> 
> grep -v "#" /etc/samba/smb.conf
> ...

 

Hi,

Danke das funktioniert echt gut  :Wink:  Bekommt man dann auch noch die Leerzeilen im Ausgabefile irgendwie weg?

G. R.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Bekommt man dann auch noch die Leerzeilen im Ausgabefile irgendwie weg?

 

Klar, siehe z.B.

[solved] Aus den Config dateien die Kommentare löschen?

Comment-killer script

Thread als DUP geschlossen

----------

